# [SOLVED] EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET



## cphillips (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone,

This issue has really been frustrating, hope someone can help ... My laptop (Dell Inspiron E1505) runs very well when at friends/family houses, however, at my house its not this way. On my laptop the connection says excellent but runs extremely slow at my house which baffels me. I have a year-old netgear router (n600) and it works well with my brothers MacBook. Im not a computer genius and dont know much terminology so bear with me, but i think the wireless card in my laptop is fine, and i personally think this problem lies within the router settings. any suggestions???


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*








and welcome to the Forum

I would run a speed test at DSLReports Home : Broadband ISP Reviews News Tools and Forums and record that result, then Try connecting your laptop to the router with a nethernet cable and run the sped test again to see if the speeds are any different.


----------



## cphillips (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*

I did not perform these tests, but i can tell by looking on my laptop, Wirelessly the speeds go anywhere from 1-5.5Mbps.. Wired it goes at 100Mbps


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*

Those readings do not mean much . . how far is the laptop from the router?

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.se reading don't mean much . . How far is the laptop from the wirless router?


----------



## cphillips (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*

the laptop is currently within 5 feet of the router so the distance should not be an issue. i am downloading the inspector and will reply back as soon as i get the results


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*

. . I would do the speed tests also


----------



## cphillips (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*









error i guess downloading Xirrus.. i had it downloaded at first but then my AVG antivirus program warned me and i accidentally terminated it....\


----------



## cphillips (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*

the wired speed test came out as 17080KB/s for download, 1824KB/s upload, and 48ms LAtency. When i wirelessly tried to get to that site from my laptop it took forever and the test never came up when it did load.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*

Please download it again . . it will tell us a lot about your network


----------



## cphillips (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*









re download worked after allowing the program.. heres the results^^^^


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*

Which is yours? If it is the first one, there is no security on it and others may be hitchhikeing on your connection. It's also running on the same channel as another one nearby ( 11 ) Which may cause interference. Change it to 7,8 or 9 and see if it improves


----------



## cphillips (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*

well i have WEP security right?? and i just changed my channel to 9 and it seems to be staying at 54mbps which is amazing! ha all of the things i went through and this seems to have done the trick. greatly appreciated for taking the time to help me. thanks a lot


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: EXCELLENT SIGNAL, SLOW INTERNET*

The Xirrus report indicates it is "open" . . do you have to enter a key to sign on?

Glad the speed is back . .


----------



## cphillips (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah you do have to enter a key, but yes so am i!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Looks like you are good to go!!


----------

